

Free 63 lifehacks book - scottbrit
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JMGEFPY

======
markwong
what a shame :(. it is not available in Asia & Pacific region.

------
ZenPro
Just purchased, well, purchased for free. Will review it this evening.

